# PSC QS6000 Plus Barcode Scanner Programming Help!



## Flaquas (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a used PSC QS6000 Plus Barcode Scanner and am having a heck of a time trying to program it. I am using a Laptop/No External Keyboard setup. I have so far programmed the Connection to the laptop but other than that I am lost. It keeps scanning only a few digits of the bar code and I am trying to get it to read a standard UPC, like the ones most retail stores use. Can anyone help me program it? I have the manual (which I found online) and have little experience with programming scanners.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I wouldn't expect that it should need to be "programmed". Simply connect the scanner and install the drivers. Any setup or configuration would be done in the software that will be using the scanner.


----------

